#  > فروشگاه سایت >  > فروشگاه امید اکبری (قطعات کامپیوتر) >  >  درخواست مادر برد  پنتوم ۲ ، اگه موجود دارید پیغام بگذارید

## دیانتی

مادر برد پنتیوم تو در این حد باشدIMG_20180504_174931.jpgIMG_20180504_174917.jpg

----------

